# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  احب اكون معكم....

## حيرانه

السلام عليكم.......

اتمنى ان تقبلوني يا اخوتي الاعزاء عضوه جديده
في منتداكم الجميل وان استطيع ان اكون عضو فعال معكم هنا واثبت وجودي وافيدكم مثلما ستفيدوني....
اختكم...(حيرانه)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب_الحنون

[IMG]http://img49.**************/img49/3038/q136ut.gif[/IMG]

----------


## جوزائية



----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*



حيــاج اللــه اختي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة


*
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## المومياءة

هلا وغلا

مرحبا بضيفتنا عدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف

وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور

مرحبا ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور

مرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك



بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق

نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد

ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر

ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل

وســكــونــه

لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا

وعــقــولــنــا

نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك

عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت

مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 

ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة

لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور

الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا

إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 

كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 

البعض في كل المجالات

أتمنى لك قضاء

وقت ممتع

معنا

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## شجرة الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

نرحب بك أختي ((حيرانة))

نتمنى لك السداد والتوفيق 
والافادة والاستفادة من خلال المنتدى

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام



----------


## نور الهدى

[IMG]http://img102.**************/img102/299/q100ps.gif[/IMG]

----------


## علي عبد الباري

[IMG]http://img49.**************/img49/3038/q136ut.gif[/IMG]

----------


## براءة روح

[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## نور الولايه



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا 
فيج اختي
نورتي المنتدى 
انشاء الله نفيدك ونستفيد منك 
يسعدنا تواجدك بينا

----------


## محمد



----------

